

Sooner Than You Think, We Will Connect To The Cloud Directly From Our Brains - daegloe
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3027984/sooner-than-you-think-we-will-connect-to-the-cloud-directly-from-our-brains

======
tschlossmacher
You know what will make me cry in the future? The current generation has
trouble picking up books, staying away from screens and focusing. Many of us
have learned in this traditional path of, search, research/read, analyze,
practice, repeat. When the generation that has such a feature existing where
they don't even need to open a book for knowledge or pull out their phones I
will cry, not from jealousy because of the way we have spent learning but
because of the way they have not. The lack of need to actually gain
information will be destroyed. Who will need school (except for when the wifi
is out)? Who will needs real hard cover books? What will happen to the
constantly connected brains...

